# Farmall H front end



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

My question is..............
Some H's have this thing sticking out of the front of the grill and some do not. What is that for and why do some have it and some do not. Is that thing or those things on some due to the year of the tractor or are they for a piece of equipment? I would appreciate any help. By the way, my friend has 2 Farmall H's for sale that have been sitting out for over 12 years. One is with a trip loader and the other w/o. Both frozen. Offers will be considered. Thanks.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WCAllisboy _
> *My question is..............
> Some H's have this thing sticking out of the front of the grill and some do not. What is that for and why do some have it and some do not. Is that thing or those things on some due to the year of the tractor or are they for a piece of equipment? I would appreciate any help. By the way, my friend has 2 Farmall H's for sale that have been sitting out for over 12 years. One is with a trip loader and the other w/o. Both frozen. Offers will be considered. Thanks. *


Welcome WCA,

What thing are you referring to?
grew up with Farmals and you might be referring to the hand crank, tell me what it looks like and I'll try to answer your ?

Tell your friend that at this point the value more than likely resides in dismantling and selling the parts, post some pictures and I'll be better able to help you!!

Dean


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Coming out of the front grill*

This thing or things are not below the grill they are in the bottom of the grill. The H that i have in my shop does not have these in the lower part of the grill but the ones that I have looked at do have. I think they must have something to do with the steering because the slot in the lower part of the grill is rectangle in shape and horizonal. The slot in the grill is about 2 1/2" tall and about 7" or 8" long. Again, the one that is in the shop does not have it but every one I have looked at does.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this what you see on the other tractors ?

Dean
:cowboy: 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/H-Farmall.jpg">


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

The mount that you see above is for the cultivator steering mounting hardware and if they are minus the mount and all you see is the hole, then there is a cover that fits into the grill and if it is missing it is very costly to replace if you can even find one!!

Hope this solves your mystery!!
Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Front of the H*

The opening is the same but not the equipment bracket. Some H's have the rectangular opening and some don't. The one my friend has, that is in my shop, the grill is complete without a rectangular opening. I still don't know.
Since I am an Allis Chalmers person I know very little about the older Farmalls. I have a 560 but it is the newer breed. Well, newer for that time. 
Thanks for trying.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"I still don't know."

I hate to say this to you but I really can't help you to know what you don't want to know!! There is only one reason for the hole and I showed you what that is!!

Best of luck!!

Dean


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Front of the H*

OK. I know you must be frustrated by my not saying yes that is it, but if you have the time and want to find out what I am talking about, using Google, put in Farmall as your search, go down three entries to Farmall H. Open the sight. On the left side of your screen scroll down to H s. When the page opens scroll down to the second one, which is Jennie Lou Rahn's Farmall H. Front view. That front grill is solid like the one in my shop. 
Now scroll down about 23 entries to Chris and click on front view. That is what i am talking about when I say the ones I have looked at have.
Now, if you still think that I don't want to know, you are mistaken. I really do but I want to know the right stuff and so far I haven't gotten it. I am sorry you think I really do not want to know.
Thanks for trying
WC


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

RE chris's front view! isn't that what I showed you a picture of /with the cultivator steering adapter mounted!! It was an option some have it some do not and those that did not came with a solid grill IE. NO HOLE!!!

The H that we had on our farm as a kid 60 years ago did not have the cultivator steering and HAD NO HOLE in the grill just like yours!!!

You did get the right stuff!! AS IN some did and some didn't!!! OKKKKKKK! Like some chevy trucks have a radio and some do not!!

Dean


----------

